
Javascript game of tron in 221 bytes - phreeza
http://alokmenghrajani.github.com/tron/
======
coroxout
I can barely play the game because I keep trying to use vim keys and going the
wrong way, but the breakdown of each section of code (press the numbered tabs
at the bottom, if it's not immediately obvious) is interesting - lots of byte-
reduction tricks I didn't know.

------
chrisblackwell
Very cool little game. It's a little sluggish for me and the command line
changes, but overall, I love it.

